# Baby milk formula



## carlexita (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Dubai Moms 

My name is Madalina and I will soon relocate to Dubai with my husband and 4 months old daughter. I need your help to find out what baby milk formulas are available on Dubai market. I am currently feeding her with Humana AR, since birth. It seems to be the best and the only one accepted by my little Maria. I tried also Aptamil but she was throwing it up.I tried to find out if Humana is available in UAE but failed, I mean I have no idea where to look for it.

So any help is more than welcomed.

Thanks in advance, and thumbs up for healthy babies! 

Madalina


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi, I've seen Aptamil (in Carrefour) as well as Cow n Gate in Spinneys. Our little one is on Cow N Gate - suggest you bring a decent amount to give you time to settle and find your way around. 

You might also consider buying duty free in boots at the airport in addition to what you can fit in the case and they offer a variety of milks. 

There are a couple of local brands too in the markets - wouldn't worry about it too much, am sure it will work out....


----------



## carlexita (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks, 

Do you know if it can be ordered online? From Germany? Can I do that?

Thanks!


----------

